# [SOLVED] Splinter Cell Double Agent runtime error



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm at Level 5 in Shanghai. I'm on a ledge on the outside of a skyscraper edging my way towards a window to hear a discussion on the inside. The game locks up at auto-save. I hit a few keys to try to get out of this locked position and finally I get to my desktop with a runtime error. The first error I get is Crash: assertion failed. Pos<=Size[File:...\...\Core\Inc\Core.h][Line:1050]. I click on Okay and then I get a second error message. Runtime Error. Program. This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. 

I've installed the latest patch, updated to the latest drivers for my GPU and soundcard and there was no change. I ran my Norton 360 antivirus scanner and nothing came up. I ran 3 malware programs to clean out my computer and the game still crashes. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the game and same thing. 

I've checked out various forums and a few people have had the same problem and no one had a suggestion to fix it. Some claim that the game is very buggy. 

This is my final attempt before I uninstall the game and throw it out in the garbage. I've been a big fan of Splinter Cell from the very beginnning and I'd love to be able to play this game to the end, but it won't let me. 

Any suggestions in alleviating this problem would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Splinter Cell Double Agent runtime error*

if possible id turn the autosave off.if not possible got to be something wrong with a game file.if it freezes at the exact same point everytime.when you have installed the game was your antivirus active?sometimes an active antivirus will mess up a game install.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Splinter Cell Double Agent runtime error*

I checked out the options and settings in the game and I can't find any option to remove the auto-save. That is a great idea if only I knew how to stop the game from auto-saving. And also, yes, my anti-virus is on while I'm playing the game. What can I do to be protect my computer and play the game at the same time? I'm always online.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Splinter Cell Double Agent runtime error*

no i meant to turn off the virus program during an install of the game,maybe i was clear sorry.


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Splinter Cell Double Agent runtime error*

It worked. I uninstalled Splinter Cell Double Agent, then I disabled my anti-virus and reinstalled the game. I rebooted my computer just to make sure and started the game. When I got to the exact place where it would auto-save, it worked. It auto-saved the game and I was able to continue playing. Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Danny47 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello, I've found this thread via Google since I have the exact same autosave problem on the exact same spot as the user "simcalnet", but the solution suggested above doesn't work on my PC. My anti-virus program is disabled by default actually, but I reinstalled the game anyway with no anti-virus program running, installed the official patches and still no change. Any suggestions? 

It would be the best with less hassle if someone shares a save game beyond that point! ray:

If it matters, my PC runs Windows XP Professional SP 3 - Intel 3GHZ, 2GB RAM with nVidia 6600GT. The game ran OK 'till now.


Thanks in advance! 

-Daniel


----------

